# MSI GT70 Grafiktreiberproblem



## herthabsc21 (27. April 2012)

Hallo!
Habe seit einer Woche ein neues Notebook was wirklich sehr faszinierent ist und wo es viel zu enddecken gibt.Doch eins macht mir Sorgen.In dem notebook ist ein Core I7 3610QM miteiner HD4000 und eine Nvidia GTX670M bei Spielen wie BF3 oder Anno Springt meine Grafikkarte nicht an er nimmt immer die HD4000 obwohl ich in der Nvidia Systemesteuerung auf Hochleistungsgrafikkarte umgestellt habe und sogar die Spiele definiert habe wo die Karte anspringen soll.Habe mich araufhin an den MSI Support gewendet der mir Sagte das hier nur der normale Stadarttreiber von Nvidia drauf wäre ich mir aber für die Karte einen neuen Treiber  runterladen sollte.Nun mein Problem:Bei MSI auf der Seite ist mein Notebook noch nichteinmal vertreten geschweige denn treiber dafür da !Nungut dachte ich gehe ich mal auf die Nvidia Seite wo sonst sollte ich einen Treiber für eine Nvidia GTX670M finden wenn nicht da! Aber denkste keine Treiber nur bis GTX635 und dann nicht mal für Windows 7 64 bit!! Kann mir einer Helfen wo ich den Treiber für meine Karte herbekomme???? Danke schonmal im Vorraus !!


----------



## hendrosch (27. April 2012)

Da hast du aber sehr neue Hardware in deinem Laptop offiziell gibts die nämlich noch gar nicht
Du könntest höchstens gugen ob der aktulleste Treiber für die GTX680 deine GPU unterschtützt ich würde mir aber kaum Hoffnungen machen. 
Die Umschaltung sollte eig. auch mit diesem Treiber funktionieren da kann ich dir aber leider nicht helfen.


----------



## Muetze (27. April 2012)

In der Taskleiste auch das OptimusSymbol klicken, schaut aus wie die Headpipe einer CPU, dann Kontextmenü einblenden, dann am Desktop Rechtzklick auf das Game Ausführen mit Grafikprozzessor -> und Nvidia picken los geht der Spaß  Probleme gibts hier nur mit STEAMgames 


Bei einen neuen Treiber kommen die Profile mit dann wird das auch besser 

Sollte eigendlcih auch mti den 635 treiber gehen in der 6er serie sind von nvidia eigendlich oft auch alle Treiber bei, hast du das live update von MSI schon probiert vllt hilft dir des ja weiter, find auf der hp auch keine Treiber


----------



## stadler5 (27. April 2012)

Du musst bei NVIDEA Systemeinstellungen unter 3D Einstellung Verwalten die GPU für z.b BF3 wählen (Hochleistungs GPU)

Weil Optimus nicht alles Automatisch erkennt. Dann Geht es.
Oder im Kontexmenü mit rechts klick die GPU bei der exe. zuteilen musst du aber auch im Treiber Aktivieren.

Oder Lade dir den 301.24 runter und fügst unter "Driver" wenn es Entpackt ist die angehängte INF ein.

https://rapidshare.com/files/3442820053/nvwi.inf


----------



## herthabsc21 (27. April 2012)

Hey Danke für eure schnellen Antworten!Leider habe ich in der Taskleiste kein Optimus symbol das ist ja das komische.Ich hab mal GPU-Z runtergeladen dort zeigt er mir noch nichtmal Pysx kompatibel an und cuda auch nicht.Das wird aber denk ich am treiber liegen.der Treiber für die GTX635 funzt leider nicht.(schon probiert) habe von hause aus den 296.10 treiber drauf worauf selbst MSI sagt das der Treiber nicht Optimal ist und die umschaltung nicht funkzionieren könnte.Konnten mir aber auch keine lösung sagen sollte auf MSI Global suchen doch da sind die treiber auch nicht kompatiebel.ist doch schon komisch.Alles andere hatte ich ja schon probiert mit der Nvidia Systemsteuerung etc.Ich glaub ich holemir nie wieder ein brandneues Notebook befor die Hardware nicht ausgereift ist und alle treiber verfügbar sind.


----------



## herthabsc21 (27. April 2012)

Hmm ist ja Komisch hab den rechner vor ca 20 min neugestartet und der zeigt aufeinmal Pysx kompatiebel an.Ich verstehe das nicht.

Und eigentlich hab ich auch einen anderen Treiber raufgespielt??????


----------



## herthabsc21 (27. April 2012)

Hier mal ein GPU-Z Bild.


----------



## Muetze (27. April 2012)

siehs mal so ohne treiber tut sich gpuz schwer, zuerst fetzt du den intel igp-treiber drauf, danach den nvidia und tada optimussymbol ist da 

Hab selber mit meiner 540m, so manche probleme gehabt, bis auf das die steamspiele nachwievor manchmal mit igp starten alles gelößt und das scheint eher ein Problem von steam als von nvidia zu sein


----------



## herthabsc21 (27. April 2012)

also meinst du ich sollte die nochmal deinstallieren und nochmal neu draufbrezeln ja?  ich versuchs


----------



## herthabsc21 (27. April 2012)

Habe alles neu Installiert doch leider hat sich nichts geändert.Hab auch noch kein Optimus Symbol auf der Task.Komm ich da anders ran?Hat noch jeman andere Iden???Verflucht ich hasse es wenn es nicht so funktioniert wie es soll.


----------



## kadir021 (29. April 2012)

hallo erstma 

bin selber gt70 besitzer bei desktop betreibt der cpu intel 4000 sobald du spiel startest gtx670 hochleistungsprozesor jetzt kommt der hacken du muss den netzteil drann haben sonst wechselt er nicht zu gtx670 und es ruckelt wie die sau auch bei manuelle wechsel fkt. es nicht nur bei angesteckten netzteil warum keine ahnug kann treiber problem sein oder auch so gedacht weil akku nicht genügend leistung bringt.teste mal einmal ohne netzteil einmal mit du wirst den unterschied merken.

soo mein problem ist der TDE technology die turbo taste fkt. nicht es leuchtet garnicht TDE treiber kein fehler laut anleitung muss ws strom angeschlossen sein und trotzdem null .


----------



## Alex555 (29. April 2012)

Wie wäre es damit: Du deaktivierst die HD 4000 komplett. Dann hat er keine Möglichkeit, er kann nur die GTX 670M nutzen. 
Sollte es an den noch unausgereiften treibern liegen, wäre es zumindest einen Versuch wert, die Treiber der GTX 570M zu installieren (exakt der selbe Chip, nur etwas niedriger getaktet als die GTX 670M !


----------



## kadir021 (29. April 2012)

nein einfach deaktiviren geht nicht habs nähmlich auch schon probiert 
nur mit netzteil.
ein anderen treiber würde ich nicht versuchen kann zu inkomp. führen


----------



## Muetze (30. April 2012)

kadir021 schrieb:


> nein einfach deaktiviren geht nicht habs nähmlich auch schon probiert
> nur mit netzteil.
> ein anderen treiber würde ich nicht versuchen kann zu inkomp. führen


 
kann da noch weniger funktionieren als jetzt schon?


----------



## Alex555 (30. April 2012)

kadir021 schrieb:


> nein einfach deaktiviren geht nicht habs nähmlich auch schon probiert
> nur mit netzteil.
> ein anderen treiber würde ich nicht versuchen kann zu inkomp. führen


 
Der Chip ist 1:1 der selbe, nur ein anderer Name und leicht erhöhte Taktraten, wüsste also nicht was daran nicht funktionieren sollte. 
Ist aber verständlich, bei einem teuren Notebook würde ich das auch nicht testen!


----------

